# OEM, huh?



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

So I know JDM= Japanese Domestic Market

And I know OEM parts are from the american manufacturers.

But WTF do these initials really mean? I have asked scores of people and no one really knows. From my AIM to the losers in the Walmart parking lot. Flame me if you want, but please TELL ME. What is OEM?????


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

OEM=Original Equipment Manufactured=factory or dealership parts


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

you can have OEM JDM parts too....

OEM just means the original manufacturer made them. It dosnt specify from where.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Original Equipment Manufactured, Thank you. 

I had heard that one once. I just kills me that I didn't know the abbreviation.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, i've bought reman parts from places other than the dealership, and i label em *POS*


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

"I label 'em POS" ... lol... so true unfortunately. I have also been the victim of POS "OEM" products. Luckily nothing expensive... whew.


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

"POS?" what's "POS?" I been living in a hole for some years.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cargeec 99xe said:


> *"POS?" what's "POS?" I been living in a hole for some years. *


piece of $#1+


----------



## cargeec 99xe (May 10, 2002)

In these parts, it's called do-do ("doo doo")


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Nissan OEM parts being tagged as POS? 

You got to be kiddin...

...right?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing NismoPC!! The OEM stuff is usualy the best stuff. Usually the most over priced but most of the time its the best.


----------

